# Love Songs



## KingdomBlade (Feb 12, 2012)

With half of the community addicted to rock and the other to pop/techno (primarily Jap and VGA's), we rarely get to hear love songs around here anymore. SO post them here, just in time for Valentines.

*Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Maps*


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIIxlgcuQRU&ob=av2e



*Whitney Houston - Saving All My Love For You *(couldn't resist)


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewxmv2tyeRs&ob=av2n



*Radiohead - True Love Waits*


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbjMEUmwp2o



*U2 - With or Without You*


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmSdTa9kaiQ&ob=av3e



*The White Stripes - Well It's True that We Love One Another*


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEDr7Gtd_hE


----------



## Domination (Feb 12, 2012)

Muse


Spoiler



[yt]r1ydm3AKW8Q[/yt]
[yt]i9LOFXwPwC4[/yt]



Foo Fighters


Spoiler



[yt]eBG7P-K-r1Y[/yt]
[yt]8qqJ_DbuNOA[/yt]



Dream Theater


Spoiler



[yt]6O4_C68PmFI[/yt]



Biffy Clyro


Spoiler



[yt]JeqG4HgG5Go[/yt]



How about post-rock instrumentals?

Not exactly outright love songs, but the ambiance and titles do give off a vibe.

The Best Pessimist


Spoiler



[yt]X4nm8ciEOOw[/yt]



Explosions in the Sky


Spoiler



[yt]kKyrULAfvq8[/yt]



Can't say I know many love songs, it has always been more of music and deep lyrics for me, can only recall a handful from my favourite bands, and then again most of them don't write straightforward love lyrics as well.


----------



## Kyary (Feb 12, 2012)

*@[member='KingdomBlade']* Aww Whitney Houston died yesterday T_T  my parents listened to her, I did a bit too.
*@Domination *Foo Fighters Everlong, I haven't heard that in forever!

Here's two lovely songs!

*J.R.A. - You & I*


Spoiler








*Auburn - Perfect Two*


Spoiler


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Peter Gabriel - The Book of Love *



Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nZGv8VTBVE&list


----------



## Gahars (Feb 13, 2012)

Everything I do...



Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRcipJSMZ5w



I mean, I guess there's the original song, but nothing can beat the GOB rendition.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 13, 2012)

Don't Go - Bring Me The Horizon


----------



## R4Liam (Feb 13, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNQNxskJES8


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 13, 2012)

*Erotic City? *



Spoiler









......What?

(And in this case, George Clinton > Prince)


----------



## Clarky (Feb 13, 2012)

the smiths-there is a light that never goes out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRtW1MAZ32M


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 13, 2012)

*T-ara & Davichi - We were in love*


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJ31sMmytHU


*2AM - Even if i die i can't let you go*


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOREkPq1aVQ



English? Nevah!


----------



## Majorami (Feb 13, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FavUpD_IjVY


----------



## Kyary (Feb 13, 2012)

Majorami said:


> -cows&cows&cows



I'm a little scared of cows now D:

*Plain White T's - 1,2,3,4* 


Spoiler


----------



## Lady Reaper (Feb 16, 2012)

My personal favorite of all times:
Iris from the goo goo dolls



Also I like this one:


And this one:


And an oldie:


----------



## R4Liam (Feb 17, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulotjRyI7YA


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 18, 2012)

Need another love song? Let me give you one. Heck its even tittled love song!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKZEmLvYVF0


Imba no english song post


----------



## Depravo (Feb 18, 2012)

Not a love song but a song about love songs (and also the theme tune from a top-notch sitcom).



Spoiler


----------

